# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Jonida Maliqi

## tekla/mrapsht

Pershendetje njerz tmir!
Besoj se shum prej jush ,kur kujtoni muziken{e leht}shiptare ne moment ju vjen nder mend zani FANDASTIK i kengetares te talentume JONIDA MALIQI
{Un perveq se zanin ,me ju than te drejten JONIDA-Yllit i pelqej dhe paraqitjen e saj te jashtme...
Si ka mundsi mar zoto nji njeri si te tan tjeret npamje tpar ME PAS KTE BUKURI KAQ TMADHE si JONIDA MALIQI{Ylli}
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Disa nga kanget e Jonida MALIQIT jan...:

1}Dembele-------E ka kndu ne festival te fmive nShkoder{ka ken 8,9,ose 10 vjeqe}{{qysh ktu e kam EVIDENTU BUKURIN E KSAJ KUKULLET,qe merr frym}
2}Kjo sken----Kanga fituse ne festivalin e fmive TR{ka ken 12,13 vjeqe mos gaboj}

3}Planeti i femijeve---e ka kndu duel me Aleksander RRapin{Fest 96}
4}Nen Tereza----duel me Kastriot Tushen{fest 97,oose fest 98se kujtoj mir}

5}Te dua--e ka kndu ne kenget e stines{se kujtoj vitin}
6}DO JETOJ DHE PA TY---kjo asht dhe kanga ma fandastkike me te cilen JONIDA MALIQI ja ka mush mendjen dhe gomarit qe asht metvertet JOVETEM vajz e bukur e me gusto,POR EDHE nji kangtare shum profesionale.......

7}Ti qeshje---e ka kndu ma mrapa....shum e bukur dhe kjo...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ka kndu dhe disa te tjera mrapa,Po nuk ja maj shum mir mend titujt sepse BUKURIJA E SAJ ME BANI qe un te betohesha qe NUK DO TI SHIKOJA MA aktivitetet muzikure ku MUND te merrte pjes ajo KUKULL{Jonida-famshme}
------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un tashma jam larg dhe nuk mund te pretendoj MREKULLINE,Por do te dosha prej jush qe te shkruani ne kte teme sa me shum gjana qe dini rreth yllit JONIDA MALIQI{gjithmon tu ju permbajt  etikes qytetare eee,se si debila ju mashkujt "qapkena"nuk keni arsyje me na fol ktu

----------


## roza

ok, zonin e ka po kenge vetem nja 2 me pelqejn.
saper paraqitjen  e jashtme ... le shum per te deshiruar...esht shum fallco..

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> ok, zonin e ka po kenge vetem nja 2 me pelqejn.
> saper paraqitjen  e jashtme ... le shum per te deshiruar...esht shum fallco..


Naqe,tlUUUUUUtem mos ma shaj Joniden.....lol
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ti din naj gja ma shum per YLLIN Jonida MALIQI?

{PSE le per te deshiruar pamja saj e jashtme maj naqe?}E pse?  :sarkastik:

----------


## Ma_Jo

Mire pra nuk eshte e keqe si paraqitje por duket me e madhe se ç'eshte.Sa per zerin,mashalla

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> Mire pra nuk eshte e keqe si paraqitje por duket me e madhe se ç'eshte.Sa per zerin,mashalla


aaaaaaa naqe pse po thu ashtu<<>>

Synimi jem nuk asht mi rrit vlerat JONIDA maliqit pooooor e hapa kte tem ngaqe kam simpati tmalle per at femen,,,,,,

Un nuk du me ma lavdru kot,,,,,,Un du me dit sa ma shum {VETEM per knaqsi} gjana rreth saj........

----------


## roza

ok pra un di qe shkon ne parukeri cdo 2-3 dit , esht shum e llastume dhe ngallanjoset shum dmth e tepro me tualetin e saj
Tekla  munohu ta imagjinosh ate pa tualet........si fantazem duhet te jet se nuk ka as vetlla...me te trremb diten e jo mo naten hahahhah Besoj se kjo do ta ndryshoj opinionin qe ke per te!

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

> ok pra un di qe shkon ne parukeri cdo 2-3 dit , esht shum e llastume dhe ngallanjoset shum dmth e tepro me tualetin e saj
> Tekla  munohu ta imagjinosh ate pa tualet........si fantazem duhet te jet se nuk ka as vetlla...me te trremb diten e jo mo naten hahahhah Besoj se kjo do ta ndryshoj opinionin qe ke per te!


MMMMMMMMM ,PO MVIKE METVERTET KEQ PER jonida YLLIN,,,,,,....

Ti naqe qe flet kshtu per te DUHET te njohesh nga afer besoj!!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nese PO,MUND tme flitesh diqka ma shum rreth saj........TLUUUUUUUTEM,,,,,,  :Lulja3:

----------


## Sa Kot

Ua, ajo kenge "Kjo Skene" e Festivalit te Femijeve, mos ishte gje ajo kenga:

Pranvera na fton,
te kendojme te gjithe tok,
na na na na na ne festival,
zerat femijnore, na bashkojne...

Ose dicka e tille...kjo eshte nje nga kenget me te bukura qe kane fituar ne Festivalin e Femijeve, eshte shume engjellore dhe me kete kenge Jonida filloi te merrej me seriozisht si kengetare.

Ne ato kohe mbaj mend qe ishte ne konkurence me Mariza Ikonomin, mirepo Mariza kishte nje ze me te fuqishem dhe beri disa bashkpunime me te zgjuara...sigurisht, edhe lidhjet e ndihmuan.

Gjithesesi, Jonida ka qene gjithmone dytesore ne krahasim me disa kengetare te tjere, mbase sepse ka shume pak kenge HITS...

Do t'i keshilloja qe te ndryshonte stilin sado pak, sepse zeri nuk i mungon...vetem kenget nuk jane ne nivel fitues.

----------


## megiru

Jonida eshte bloz fare nga kenget. se ku shkon e mi ben ca kenge te stilit te xhaxhit enver. kane ndryshuar kohet dhe edhe vete muzika ndryshon. po kush tja thote Jonides seeeee

----------


## AlbaneZ

Zë ka,ama eshte bloze per skene.Eshte nje nga kengetaret qe kam me shume antipati.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

videon e kom pa po puna osht e du me e fut n'ipod lol

----------


## krispi

> ate kongen fli tani e ka gjo njeri? si mp3 dmth


i paskemi shijet njesoj milaniste...eshte vertet kenge e lezecme.
 s'e kam idene a eshte mp3.

Jonida eshte zbukuruar shume kohet e fundit...ka ditur te investoje per veten....estetikisht e kisha llafin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Aman edhe ju, me ke merreni...
Ajo eshte vetem nje cope llastice qe i shkon per shtat cinizmit qe ka kapur artistet shqiptare kohet e fundit (te gjithe ulerasin me te madhe se nuk jane materjal per BBF). Me ka hapur barkun nje here (ka kohe ky muhabet) kur e kishin ftuar ne nje show dhe e pyeten nese kishte blere ndonjehere ke "Gabi".
-Une????!!!Une i blej veshjet vetem jashte shtetit! As butiket shqiptare nuk i njoh mire!
Ppppppplease! Puna eshte se ajo nuk ka ze fare dhe e di edhe vete kete fakt, prandaj i djeg aq shume ajo puna e festivaleve qe nuk ka fituar asnjehere. Keshtu, mundohet me mish e me shpirt te bjere ne sy per gjerat ne mode qe blen dhe i kombinon si e terbuar. Heren e fundit qe e pashe ishte bere si japoneze e terbuar se i kishte prere floket sipas sfilates se fundit te Cavalli underwear, dhe u deh aq shume nga komplimentet per stilin e vecante te spikerave saqe kur u ngrit per te ikur nga studio ja ka futur nje shqelm te papare nje derrase aty poshte sa nuk ra, sic i thone llafit, "si dong leshi". Por fakti qe me shqeteson me shume eshte se pas asaj dalje aksidentale po mendoja nese do merzitej me shume per flliqjen apo per gervishtjen e cizmeve te reja??!! (boh!)
E mire eshte, po jo nga mema natyre, nga abonimi ditor ne parukerira/estetikera.
Duket sheshit qe eshte ambicioze e thekur dhe inatcie e papare dhe sa here e shoh me krijohet nje ndjesi sikur do te thote:
- Ej, te gjithe ju, me shifni mua!
Biles, ne disa momente rrezaton edhe nje vale negativiteti qe mundohet ta mbuloje me buzeqeshje fallco.
Nejse, desha vetem te thosha qe eshte shume siperfaqesore me tendenca fashion-victim dhe sigurisht nuk eshte nje shembull per t'u ndjekur nga femijet!!!
Nejse, ky eshte thjesht mendimi im...

----------


## SnoW~DroP

> Aman edhe ju, me ke merreni...
> Ajo eshte vetem nje cope llastice qe i shkon per shtat cinizmit qe ka kapur artistet shqiptare kohet e fundit (te gjithe ulerasin me te madhe se nuk jane materjal per BBF). Me ka hapur barkun nje here (ka kohe ky muhabet) kur e kishin ftuar ne nje show dhe e pyeten nese kishte blere ndonjehere ke "Gabi".
> -Une????!!!Une i blej veshjet vetem jashte shtetit! As butiket shqiptare nuk i njoh mire!
> Ppppppplease! Puna eshte se ajo nuk ka ze fare dhe e di edhe vete kete fakt, prandaj i djeg aq shume ajo puna e festivaleve qe nuk ka fituar asnjehere. Keshtu, mundohet me mish e me shpirt te bjere ne sy per gjerat ne mode qe blen dhe i kombinon si e terbuar. Heren e fundit qe e pashe ishte bere si japoneze e terbuar se i kishte prere floket sipas sfilates se fundit te Cavalli underwear, dhe u deh aq shume nga komplimentet per stilin e vecante te spikerave saqe kur u ngrit per te ikur nga studio ja ka futur nje shqelm te papare nje derrase aty poshte sa nuk ra, sic i thone llafit, "si dong leshi". Por fakti qe me shqeteson me shume eshte se pas asaj dalje aksidentale po mendoja nese do merzitej me shume per flliqjen apo per gervishtjen e cizmeve te reja??!! (boh!)
> E mire eshte, po jo nga mema natyre, nga abonimi ditor ne parukerira/estetikera.
> Duket sheshit qe eshte ambicioze e thekur dhe inatcie e papare dhe sa here e shoh me krijohet nje ndjesi sikur do te thote:
> - Ej, te gjithe ju, me shifni mua!
> Biles, ne disa momente rrezaton edhe nje vale negativiteti qe mundohet ta mbuloje me buzeqeshje fallco.
> Nejse, desha vetem te thosha qe eshte shume siperfaqesore me tendenca fashion-victim dhe sigurisht nuk eshte nje shembull per t'u ndjekur nga femijet!!!
> Nejse, ky eshte thjesht mendimi im...



Sa inat e paske moj cupke.Mos u merzit se jo te gjithve nena natyre i ka falur bukurine dhe zerin.Prandaj kenaqu dhe gezoju asaj qe ke. :pa dhembe: 
Mundohu qe xhelozine ta mbash perbrenda se ashtu eshte dhe moda  :uahaha:  

Ajo eshte shume e bukur dhe ka goxha ze.

----------


## Davius

*Këngëtarja është duke menduar për një aktivitet privat në fushën e kozmetikës*

*Jonida Maliqi: Së shpejti me biznesin tim*

Nga një në dhjetë gjendem tek nënta. Është ky vlerësimi, që këngëtarja Jonida Maliqi jep për arritjet e veta ndërkohë, që përveç muzikës, profesionit të saj të vërtetë është duke menduar edhe për një aktivitet privat në kryeqytet. E dhënë pas kozmetikës dhe tepër e aftë për të realizuar një grim profesional edhe në skenë këngëtarja synon, që shumë shpejt të shfaqet me një biznes në fushën e kozmetikës. Por ajo mendon se është shumë më e aftë si menaxhere se sa si një biznes- woman, ndaj për të realizuar këtë projekt mbështetet fort tek ndihma e të fejuarit të saj, Gentit, njeri i suksesshëm i biznesit në Shqipëri.

*Dua të fillojmë me festivalin, aktivitetin e fundit muzikor, ku të kemi parë të shfaqesh. Cila është arsyeja, që vendose të marrësh pjesë edhe këtë vit?* 

Mund të them, që tashmë jam bërë një veterane e Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH, pasi debutimi im i parë ka qenë që në vitin 1995, kur kam qenë vetëm 12 vjeçe dhe sigurisht është një ndër festivalet që unë e vlerësoj më shumë, sepse në radhë të parë debutohet life, gjë që u jep këngëtarëve mundësinë për të nxjerrë në pah vlerat vokale dhe për më tepër është një festival tek i cili ka mbetur tradita. Ndër të tjera është kënaqësi e tejmadhe në momentin që takohesh me personalitete, me kompozitorë të mirfilltë, me dirigjentë, me instrumentistë, me kolegë. Unë ndjehem si në shtëpinë time tani. 

*Më the më sipër që ndjehem veterane në festival dhe natyrisht nga dalja jote skenike nuk kërkon afirmim të emrit tënd. Çfarë synon të arrijë Jonida kur del në skenë?* 

Në radhë të parë kërkoj të përfaqësohem denjësisht dhe sigurisht të sjell diçka të re. Ashtu siç përflitem për imazhin tim mundohem të eksploroj edhe me rrymat e këngëve. Kjo është edhe arsyeja, që për në festival zgjodha një këngë krejtësisht ndryshe nga natyra ime paksa flegmatike ose melankolike e rrymës etno R&B. 

*Shohim përditë këngëtarë të afirmuar dhe të rinj, të cilët u janë shtuar radhëve të këngëtarëve, që bëjnë muzikë komerciale. Jonida duket më e distancuar në këtë aspekt...*

Më pëlqen fakti që jam e tërhequr, pasi pa asnjë lloj madhështie ose deliri unë mund ta përkufizoj veten si profesioniste. Kam kryer një shkollë muzikore, jam diplomuar në degën e kantos, kam studiuar që në moshën 6-vjeçare violinë, kitarë dhe më pas piano e sigurisht nuk mund ti përshtatem dot komercit apo masës. Më vjen keq ta pranoj këtë, por më mirë them pak e saktë.

*Luan shpesh me pamjen tënde. Ja tani shfaqesh bionde dhe me flokë të shkurtra. Cila është arsyeja?*

Më pëlqen. Unë jam kështu edhe në jetën e përditshme. Mërzitem me imazhin tim të njëjtë. Gjithmonë dua të gjej diçka të re. Pa i cenuar femrat e tjera, të qenit e pastër, tërheqëse ose e kuruar nga imazhi më duket nje respekt për veten. Ne femrat duhet të dallojmë nga seksi i kundërt, meshkujt. 

*Veç muzikës cila është pjesa tjetër e ditës tënde?*

Unë çdo gjë e lidh me profesionin. Megjithatë, mund të them që ndër të tjera kam punuar shumë në QTU si manxhere. Ende nuk kam ndarë fiks se çfarë do të bëj krahas të kënduarit, sepse jam në një dilemë të vërtetë. Por shumë shpejt tem se do të realizoj diçka, që do të jetë vetëm e imja. 

*Ndonjë aktivitet biznesi?* 

(Qesh). Dëshira është për një biznes të vogël, por në Shqipëri është shumë e vështirë të realizosh një biznes të pastër, ku mund të marrësh ekslukzivitetin e një gjëje, pasi të huajt shpesh kanë frikë dhe nuk të besojnë shumë. 

*Mendon që je e prerë për të qenë një bizneswoman?* 

Jo dhe aq. Unë jam paksa indiferente dhe e tërhequr nuk jam natyrë aq e shkathët. 

*Dhe si mendon se mund tia dalësh?* 

Falë njerëzve që kam pranë. I fejuari im është një biznesmen shumë i sukseshshëm kështu, që do të më ndihmojë ai. Unë mund të jem një manxhere shumë e mirë. Këtë e pranoj. 

*Meqë dolëm tek i fejuari, u përfol për një krizë në marrëdhënien tuaj. Sa është e vërtetë?* 

Unë kam dëgjuar telenovela nga më të ndryshmet e më të çuditshmet dhe më vjen shumë keq. Kam gjashtë vjet me Gentin dhe si çdo çift edhe lidhja jonë ka pasur uljet dhe ngritjet e veta. Ajo ka qenë një periudhë shumë private mes meje dhe tij e cila kaloi dhe kaq.

*Duke qenë kaq private, si arriti të dilte në media?* 

Në atë kohë, që unë isha në kulmin e karrierës sime njerëzit kërkonin të dinin më shumë. Nuk mund ta mohoj faktin, që këtu çdo këngëtare apo këngëtar me të cilin kam bërë bashkëpunim është përfolur edhe në një mënyrë, që përveç marrëdhnies së punës tek të tjerët, ti duhet të kesh medoemos edhe diçka tjetër. Mund të them, që i kam marrë masat edhe me ata ose ato, që më kanë cenuar. Kam 14 vjet që këndoj dhe nuk mund të lejoj askënd të cenojë emrin tim dhe aq më tepër privacinë time. 

*Mos je pak hakmarrëse?* 

E pranoj që jam. 

*Dhe deri ku shkon hakmarrja jote?* 

Hakmarrja ime shkon deri në momentin, ku unë me të vërtetë nxjerr dufin tim. 

*Momentalisht, ku është lidhja juaj me Gentin?* 

Unë bashkëjetoj me Gentin prej dy vjetësh, por ende nuk kemi ndarë një datë martese. Megjithatë është në planet tona të ardhshme. 

*Në planet e afërta apo të largëta?* 

Nuk mund të them këtë, sepse në momentin kur do mendojmë për një martesë do të mendojmë edhe për shtimin në familje, por them që duhet edhe pak kohë sa të vendosim për të qenë tre. 

*Meqenëse jemi në fund të vitit, si konsiderohet për ty viti që po lëmë?*

Them se viti 2006 ka qenë shumë intensiv. Jam shfaqur në janar në muzikalin e parë Shekuj dhe dashuri, pastaj kam marrë pjesë në Top fest, realizova albumin tim të parë e më pas isha protagoniste tek Romeo dhe Zhulietë. 

*Sa të realizuar dhe të arrirë e ndjen veten deri sot?* 

Shumë të realizuar. Jam shumë e kënaqur me atë që kam arritur falë forcave të mia dhe pasionit për të kënduarit. Nga 1 në 10 ndjehem tek 9.

----------


## Fiona

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyy sa qeka rrit kjo mi. Nga ftyra/veshja e mir esht. Kenget s'ja kam nigju noiher, lol...ose ja kam nigju po nga ato c.d-qe i bojm nga interneti edhe s'e di qe esht kjo kengetarja, lol. Sa per i koment siper qe tha qe shkon ne parukeri 1 her ne 2-3 dit, ashtu mu duken te gjitha femrat ne shqiperi mua, sidomos kto qe rrija un ne Durres...nji e dy dhe tek parukjerja. Apo s'boheshe gossip atje, he-he-he.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

kjo fotoja e fundit sme pelqe fare 
kjo me pelqe ne disa keng edhe ne ca jo

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Gjithmon nje look te ri ne cdo koncert , festival apo cd qe nxjerr  , te pakten nuk del si dalin ca me brek , gjithmon serioze me pelqen  .......*

----------


## Ermelita

Jonida perveqese eshte nje kengetare e mirefillte,me ben pershtypje se perhere shfaqet me nje look ndryshe,cka e ben perhere te admiruar nga fansat,ne kete kohe kur kengetaret po vleresohen per hiret e tyre dhe jo per muziken qe e servojne.

----------


## Qendi

Tashmë Jonida Maliqi Ka Nxjerrur Websitin e Saj Zyrtar
http://wWw.JonidaMaliqi.Com

----------

